
Why Do Canadians Say ‘Eh’? (2017) - emptybits
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/why-do-canadians-say-eh
======
emptybits
Sharing this for linguistic and intellectual curiosity. Happy Canada Day,
fellow Canuck hackers.

